

A mystery company plans a €600 million, 200k m² (2,1m ft²) datacenter in Estonia - matude
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2013/10/18/e600-million-datacenter-to-be-built-in-estonia

======
matude
Unless they made a meters/square-feet conversion error in the article, at 200k
square meters it should become the third largest data center in the world,
according to this Forbes' list:
[http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fhgl45ijg/range-
international...](http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fhgl45ijg/range-
international-information-hub/)

